# Storage of Breast Milk



## lynnandphil

Janette

I have recently started expressing breastmilk but I am not sure how long I can store it for in the fridge?

I am sure I have read the answer to this somewhere but now I need it I can't find it!

Many thanks for your help

Lynn


----------



## jeanette

Hi Lynn

You can store breast milk in the fridge for up to 24 hours.

Breast milk can be frozen for up to one month in a freezer (or one week in one of those little freezer compartments in a fridge).

Hope thishelps. Dont forget to date and time any milk you freeze.

All the best

jeanette xxxxxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi Lynn

Please refer to breast feeding support part 4 page 2.

I have added abit more info- please come back to me if you want any furthur help.

All the best

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------

